# Getting a good liberal arts education



## dansmind (Apr 2, 2007)

Right now I'm deciding between NYU, USC, and Emerson. Here's a concern about the programs that I don't think has been discussed here--will all three schools provide me with a good general education in addition to teaching film techniques? I don't think it's possible to be a good filmmaker (or screenwriter, which is what I'm most interested in) without a lot of knowledge of history, literature, etc. I would perhaps even like to double major in history or something to help me with my career as a screenwriter/filmmaker.

NYU requires the most general education credits and is most flexible with what you use them for, USC reqires less general education credits and is less flexible in how you use them. Emerson, it seems to me, being an arts school provides a very weak liberal arts education with not a large number of courses available outside of film and communications. Right now, this is the main thing that's stopping me from choosing USC over NYU, because in other ways I like USC's program better. How do students who go to these schools feel about their education outside of film? Is it even possible to double major while pursuing the time consuming production or screenwriting programs at USC?


----------



## Film_Jock (Apr 2, 2007)

How are you torn between three schools?  Which ones have you gotten in?  If none, then I doubt USC vs NYU vs Emerson should be your main worry?


----------



## dansmind (Apr 3, 2007)

I've gotten into all 3


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 3, 2007)

Look up each university's policy on double majoring. It will take you longer to get out, but you'll graduate with the more well rounded education you're looking for. Be aware though that many schools are taking away the option to double major.


----------



## Film_Jock (Apr 3, 2007)

If you want some liberal arts education, then why not take classes outside of the requirements or even GE to learn things you want to learn?  Why not go for the best film school, and take liberal classes if you desire even though it may not help you graduate faster?  USC is better than NYU some say.  NYU accepts what hundreds of people per year?  USC less than NYU?

Also if you got into NYU or USC why would you even consider wasting tuition money on Emerson?


----------



## dansmind (Apr 4, 2007)

The reason I'm considering Emerson is that it's a cheap school, and it's offering me a $13,000 scholarship. Of course NYU and USC are better schools, but the question is whether they're better enough to justify being in debt for 10 years to pay for them.

The thing is, going to NYU or USC for extra time so that I could double major would cost even more money, which is really not preferable. NYU's program is relatively flexible and allows double majoring within 4 years; I doubt it's possible to do that at USC. So again, this creates a problem, since I would 
rather go to USC for other reasons, but this is the main thing that's stopping me.


----------

